# Preparatory Year at Saint Jean 2007



## Jonathancc (7 Jul 2007)

Hey everyone!I'm heading to Saint Jean in the 5Th August to begin my Preparatory Year and I was curious to know people that are also going to do Prep Year. I was told to be there between 10 am - 14 pm on Sunday so see you all there.Greets


----------



## Meridian (7 Jul 2007)

Jonathancc said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!I'm heading to Saint Jean in the 5Th August to begin my Preparatory Year and I was curious to know people that are also going to do Prep Year. I was told to be there between 10 am - 14 pm on Sunday so see you all there.Greets



Enjoy prep year...!  It was certainly an experience


----------



## Jonathancc (9 Jul 2007)

Congratulations!    If you clicked on that subject header, chances are you are heading to St Jean for Preparatory Year starting in August. 
I am curious to know about who is going:
1. Where are you from?
2. What were you before this: Reservist, Student, Cadet?
3. What trade did you pick/get?
4. Roughly how old are you? A. 16-20    B.  24 – 34    c. 34 – 40+
5. Have you read the Preparatory Year joining instructions ? 
6. How are you getting to St Jean and what day do you expect to arrive?



As for me,
1.Toronto
2.Student
4.A
5. Yes.I´m already packing all the things that are necessary as the checklist is huge.
6. Airplane from Toronto to Montreal and after that a taxi cab.
Ok, your turn.....


----------



## Jonathancc (9 Jul 2007)

Hi everyone!As for the sixth topic I´m not sure about the date of my arrival yet but I´m expecting to arrive at Montreal in the 4TH August.Greets


----------



## angiesfan (19 Jul 2007)

Hey there

I went to Prep year last year that is the year that just ended and will be returning in january because I'm to stupid to pass ans I will be a repeter. If you have any questions don't hesitated to ask!!!

Don't worry it's easy Military wise I mean!! ;D

cheers


----------

